# not able to control xbmc using joypad..plz help



## piyush (Jan 4, 2013)

I have xbmc frodo installed in my htpc..I am having a frontech game pad with me but xbmc is not responding to this joy pad however I am able to play games using the same controller ..
I read no of post on xbmc forums related to this but without success..
Can anybody help me configuring step by step my joystick with xbmc..
Thanks


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Settings > system > input devices > enable gamepad devices


----------



## piyush (Jan 4, 2013)

This.was done already..without success


----------

